# MHD Next?



## sp1dey (Jul 21, 2005)

Rumor has it... go to http://www.mhd.tv/ select get MHD and enter your zip and D* and this is what you will see....

Congratulations! MHD is coming soon!Thanks to DIRECTV youll be able to see MHD as part of its HD line-up.

Some people are getting a bogus launch date of like 2098 which is kind of comical given how long we've waited for more HD.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Booo! A total waste of spectrum.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

actually you could interpret that page as a request to get them on directv....maybe i'm just suspicious by nature...but wouldn't DTV be touting this ?


----------



## rjfrandle (Oct 22, 2003)

Personally I wouldn't mind a channel like that. I like watching videos ocassionally, and in HD would be great. It sounds kind of cool, a variety from all the music channels. I wonder if anyone knows for sure if Directv is adding this channel. That 2098 thing makes no sense.


----------



## sp1dey (Jul 21, 2005)

newsposter said:


> actually you could interpret that page as a request to get them on directv....maybe i'm just suspicious by nature...but wouldn't DTV be touting this ?


Except when I put in Comcast I get...

Unfortunately Comcast Cable has not yet agreed to carry MHD, but we're working on it! And you can help.

Dish I get...

Unfortunately DISH Network has not yet agreed to carry MHD, but we're working on it! And you can help.

Guess we shall see. Personally I can't stand MTV, but this might offer some decent concerts and the occasional show worth viewing... much like MTV2 did before it became a clone of MTV. Bottom line, it can't offer any less then UHD (still irks me that this channel stinks so bad with the wealth of content Universal and NBC have). I'd still take NGHD over it, but maybe it will be xmas in Feb and we get 3 channels... crazier things have happened.


----------



## f0gax (Aug 8, 2002)

Pimp Your DLP?


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

newsposter said:


> actually you could interpret that page as a request to get them on directv....maybe i'm just suspicious by nature...but wouldn't DTV be touting this ?


Touting ANOTHER music channel instead of using the bandwidth for general entertainment programming? I doubt it.

I like to watch the occasional concert or music video, sure, but I'd much rather have reruns of Lost or some of the other big primetime shows that I can't get OTA or because I don't have an MPEG4 DVR!


----------



## SlyDog10 (Jan 28, 2003)

wow I can't wait, I put in my zip code and selected DTV and this is the response...

-nevermind, somehow missed that in the first post. I'm an idiot.
{CHECK OUT THE DATE!

Congratulations! MHD is coming soon!Thanks to DIRECTV youll be able to see MHD as part of its HD line-up on 12/31/*2098*.}


----------



## sp1dey (Jul 21, 2005)

I wonder why some zipcodes get the date while others (mine included) don't. It's an MHD website glitch anyway. But I hope somehow they can swing this... Looked at their schedule and it seems like a cool channel. VH1 storytellers is a great show, but in HD with 5.1 it would be amazing.


----------



## duanej (Oct 28, 2004)

Might be a looooooooong wait. I put my zip in (98115) and got this message:

Thanks to DIRECTV youll be able to see MHD as part of its HD line-up on 12/31/2098.

Hope I like the style of music that they will be playing then!


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

I just put my zip code in and got the 12/31/2098 date.

Bah.


----------



## rockon1 (Dec 15, 2005)

So do we know what the real date is because I also get the 2098?


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

Obvuously D* has to sort out the bandwith limitations and they're hoping that by 2098 they'll be able to squeeze this into the line up. Boy do they plan ahead!


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I wouldn't mind a MTV HD channel. Bring it on.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

I would prefer it to TNT-HD. Other than some movies on that channel, I won't have much use for it. If they treat the MHD the way they did the original channel, good selection of videos, don't cater too much to one market, lots of live shows, I could really get behind it.


----------



## tedkunich (Sep 9, 2005)

sp1dey said:


> Rumor has it... go to http://www.mhd.tv/ select get MHD and enter your zip and D* and this is what you will see....
> 
> Congratulations! MHD is coming soon!Thanks to DIRECTV youll be able to see MHD as part of its HD line-up.
> 
> Some people are getting a bogus launch date of like 2098 which is kind of comical given how long we've waited for more HD.


Since when does MTV play videos?


----------



## bbodin (Jan 21, 2004)

Hoffer said:


> I wouldn't mind a MTV HD channel. Bring it on.


I think you guys are under the assumption that the music videos will be in HD. Its been reported that most of the videos will just be upconverted. So the HD part will be more from the concerts, maybe interviews, etc.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

So it will be like ESPN2HD. 23 hours of upconverted SD for every hour of HD.

The 2098 thing sounds like a default date. Many programs put a date such as 12-31-9999 or 12-31-2098 in as a default date or as a place holder for "unexpired" files, so maybe the note from DTV was just some unfinished boilerplate.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

bbodin said:


> Its been reported that most of the videos will just be upconverted.


That still means better PQ than MTV-SD. Most videos are 16:9 these days, too.


----------

